# New here...Hello!



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

thought i'd intro myself. New GTR owner in SoCal.

these are my rides currently.

06 Evo 9 MR:

full stg 3 JAM longblock
P&P head
+1 mm valves and dual spring conversion. titanium valves. new guides.
2.3L stroker .020 over
forged pistons/hbeam rods/eagle crank
uprated bearings
modified oil pathways for increased flow
ARP headstuds and bolts everywhere
decked and polished block
ss exhaust bolts
act single plate clutch w/ lightened flywheel
3" TB exhaust
COBB short ram air box
adj front sway
rear strut bar
ss brake lines and clutch line
still working to get turbo and plumbing (GT35r most likely but im away on business atm and project is on hold)









2000 R34 GTR stock with Tein coilovers and 19" AME Circlar spec-r wheels

more to follow.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

is your car fully legit and registered? 

the reason i ask is becauise so far over 10 R32's and R34's have been seized by homeland security... due to improper assesment value...


R32GTR seized in USA, forced to export, any help!??? - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum

so you better find out what your cars history is and all that jazz...

because they could come take your car, and you will get nothing for it....

but if its all good then, grats on a beautiful ride, same color as my GTR32


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

yup..she's good and i paid full tax on her. 17 digit vin brought in as a rolling chassis....


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

good to hear, i just dont wanna see or hear about another person being screwed by the gov't

i swear the gov't thinks RHD vehicles are WMD's


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> good to hear, i just dont wanna see or hear about another person being screwed by the gov't
> 
> i swear the gov't thinks RHD vehicles are WMD's


that'd be funny to see them dropping JDAMs on my front lawn to install democracy.


----------



## jixxer (Jun 24, 2008)

mmm pretty good looking, wanted to introduce myself as well, new here too just got a 1999 R34 GT-t about four months ago. I'm in SD Ill post pics when i get a chance. and just so you know ( to comment on your 10 cars which were taken) cars only get taken when you try to import them. If they are already in the states and have been registered somewhere it is very unlikely that they will be able to take them when you try to register them. Well at least that is what a few police friends have told me. But looks like bad luck for that guy...


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

do you know about cars and coffee??


----------



## jixxer (Jun 24, 2008)

i've heard a little about it over at freshalloy, but no i haven't been to one and i don't know where or when.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

appearantly its a weekly thing. saturday mornings but not sure of the locale. i've still yet to go to one.

ask about. someone will know. there are a couple of uk skyline forums that have alot of US owners. 

gtr.co.uk

is one. check it out.


----------



## jixxer (Jun 24, 2008)

heres my car on cardomain

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3102795 

Are you going to the nissan meet on saturday?? I cant go as i am flying back to minnesota for the weekend.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i hate you.

it's like a sunday driver racing a GT car and taking the money you need to ever get your name out there.

the rich get richer.

how bout you donate that Skyline to someone that will use it to it's fully potential, not for the random pussy magnet.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

OchnofConcrete said:


> i hate you.
> 
> it's like a sunday driver racing a GT car and taking the money you need to ever get your name out there.
> 
> ...


get a fucking job wanker and quit crying.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

nice car jixxer...really like the white. nice wheels too. 

i prolly wont be going to the event...not until november. that's when i get back. im currently out of town on business.

check those boards and see when the skylines are going. last time there were about 7 gtrs that showed up.

everybody there actually has a job and bought them with money they earned from working instead of crying about it and claimning to be the one to use it to its full potential on some forum.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

you ruin skylines by making them US legal
it doesn't take a retard to figure that out


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

1. you know nothing of any modifications to the car. 
2. keep crying. at the end of the day i have a skyline and you dont.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

take your neutered GTR to Japan and race... not drag race... race against someone.

lets see who comes out on top.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

so let me ask you...what exactly is neutered on MY gtr? i dont recall seeing you under the hood wrenching on my ride. 

are you talking about the OBDII compliance and emission standards i meet to drive on US roads??? oh the DOT front lights? nope. hmmm...what is it that is DOT or NHSTA compliant on my car? nothing but the tires. funny too how i can get away with that. its legal. see my other posts how it is, you just have to find the forums. even if i did have all that stuff, why would you care about my skyline unless you were just jealous. evn if that was the case, i think its fine to be jealous but dont hate me because i have the resources to buy the car i've always wanted. 

pull your fucking head out of your ass and quit being a little crybaby, know it all twat. with all your supposed knowledge you'd think to STFU because obviously you are the dumbass that doesnt read. you know nothing of what it takes or how to get a skyline in the country or the resources to use to make it happen.

so take my advice boy, get a miata, get a boyfriend for the passenger seat GTFO off this forum for a car you dont even have and be sure to move over to the slow lane when i'm passing you in MY GTR.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

nice knowing you cut corners instead of using your resources to change law and to make the Skyline legal as it was built. instead it'll end up in an impound auction.. sold and destroyed only so the cops can have another Magnum.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

think noble, and cobra if that is a hint.

come on Paul Walker. dont cry too hard. suck on your mother's tit and wipe away the tears. i have one and you dont. nor will you ever it seems. and wtf is a 30k millionare? you fail at math. hell you fail at life. hate everyone that has something better than you. its all good. that's alot of people to hate. it seems you dont have much.

you are what keeps me going. knowing that if i slap some 22's with spinners on my car how much it hurts you and still knowing in the end i have a gtr and you dont.

here's a tip for you. get a job...turning ticks doesnt really count...save some money and do some research. you'll get one if you really try. they aren't that hard to get except for the cash. if that doesnt work out for you then you should just go back to doing what you do best...lord knows what that is but it certainly isnt being smart.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

oh and by the way i didnt circumvent any laws, taxes are paid in full and if you weren't a dumbass and did some reading, as you have suggested i do in an earlier post, you would know that there are no resources that a mere human could expend to make this car legal in the US as it is built for an undeserving dick face like you. I wish it was legal for all the deserving people out there but it simply is not and the NHSTA wont let it be.

when you turn 12 try looking that info up because its written at a slightly higher level than you are able to comprehend ATM.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol, your special.

is that why you have a GTR?


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

that all you can comeback with? haha...


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i don't have to insult you, your personality does it for me.
you're acting like a spoiled brat.

and with all the other things money can buy, i'm sure there's a way for some wealthy pricks to make it legal.

but that's ok... keep destroying them before they become a classic and then WILL BE LEGAL


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

OchnofConcrete said:


> i hate you.
> 
> it's like a sunday driver racing a GT car and taking the money you need to ever get your name out there.
> 
> ...


spoiled brat, eh?

lets look at the post that started all this. when i put it into babelfish and convert it to english this is what i get:

"waaaaah!! im a big fucking crybaby and i want to get my way!!!! gimme a hand out so i dont have to work for anything!!! i deserve it, you dont!!!"

keep posting you are keeping me entertained. you certainly are the type of mental midget that makes forums so fun.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

i got an idea...why dont you get some of your "friends" to post on here with you to continue to ruin this thread. that should make it easier for you to get a good jab in at me. i've already written this forum off as it has low participation and lacks intelligent participation.


do your research and you'll see how retarded you are about crying about getting the R34 legalized. if its such a concern for you..why dont you do something to get it legalized. im sure a "smart guy" like you with all your "resources" should be able to get the ball rolling. if you put your time and effort into that instead of crying about me having a nice car maybe you could accomplish what no one else could. 

so answer this question:

why arent you doing anything about it?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

because ppl like me have to work up the ladder to change stuff, and usually change it for the better.

get a job? freakin commy facist.

i do what i can to make it up, with the every now and then backstab or buyout.

i'm sure you know about the latter.

it's either a: born lucky or b: old or c: an ahole.

a Nissan Forum would have a lot more GTR owners if it wasn't held into tax brackets that someone w/ 100k a year couldn't own. even though that's way overpriced for what it's worth. it takes some knowhow to make it GT worthy.

but i don't know any old Hotrod that's perfect that goes for cheap. difference is, ppl that can afford them also used their money to get them exempt from Emissions.
same thing that would happen to the Skyline if owners of them helped out.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

man, i'm sick of arguing with you.. of course i don't know the details, i can't afford one to work on.
either way, it doesn't matter... 
cuz in my eyes, a car that is affordable, isn't, cuz of bs.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

haha...commy facist?? is that the best? 

you think i had any of this handed to me? im in the military. i worked my way up to this. been in for 15 yrs. made deployments to iraq to save money to buy this. so there. im a rich, keep getting richer, born with siver spoon in my mouth. not. i certainly dont make anywhere near that much each year.

you're still stupid. using money to get exempt from emmissions? you just apply for it. california has 500 slot a year for exemptions. you must be one of those conspiracy theorist, we never landed on the moon, the little guy cant survive, down with ****** kind of people. get real. jsut because my car is exempt means i made it impossible for you to get a skyline...no logic there bud.



OchnofConcrete said:


> man, i'm sick of arguing with you.. of course i don't know the details, i can't afford one to work on.
> either way, it doesn't matter...
> cuz in my eyes, a car that is affordable, isn't, cuz of bs.



sounds like a cop out to me. if you didnt know...why did you even bother starting this shit anyway?:lame:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

OchnofConcrete said:


> man, i'm sick of arguing with you.. of course i don't know the details, i can't afford one to work on.
> either way, it doesn't matter...
> cuz in my eyes, a car that is affordable, isn't, cuz of bs.


your dumb...

first off you dont have to make 100k a year to be able to own and operate an GTR... 

if you are smart, which you arent, a person could own one on 35k a year salary... it would just take some saving and being frivolous with money...

the R34 isnt even a 100k car... if you think it is, its obvious you know as much about skylines as i know about training elephants...

i own a GTR32 bought and paid for with my own money, and i make less that 30k a year...

ALSO

your stupid arguement about getting skylines here the way they are in japan, is unfounded...

there are minimal things required for complaince in NA for vehicles coming from japan... none of which affect performance... most of the stuff is pretty basic, and guess what the info is out there if you took your head out of your ass and looked for it...

getting an R34 into the USA is easy and will cost you about 60k if you know what you are doing....yes there are hoops to jump through but they are known...


its kids like you who sit passenger to idiots like nick hogan... so hurry up and let darwin take you out of our genepool


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

you own one cuz you own nothing else.

a 60K car, on a 30K allowance...

right.

again, there are car's on the market, used, that go for a fraction of that...

only cuz it's not named Skyline.

only cuz of ppl like you. ;]

the name of the game, is the name. why else would ppl buy 68 Camaro's on Barret Jackson for 100K, when they were sold for $3500.

your bullshit, is... bullshit.

a car that was sold for 90, that still outpaces the Viper born of the same year and price... is sold for nearly double... due to taxes only.

do your job rich boy.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

fact is, it doesn't matter how cheap you got your car.
for me to go out and find a running/driving chassis, i better be taking out a mortgage.

for me to part together one over years... anyone can do that.

there ARE cars worth more, with more performance stock, that are sold for less.
so why again can't i get one at the Yard or Newspaper for 10g's?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

im no rich boy. in fact im not a boy, im a man, i own my house my 2 other cars and my GTR all paid for on a 30k a year salary, how do i do it? i save and i dont waste money...

your just a lil kid who doesnt know his ass from his elbow...

just because you cant find a skyline in the paper for 10g isnt my problem... maybe you should move to japan or Canada were you can get them for cheaper...

i live in Canada and i got my GTR32 for 17k and i love it...

you keep prooving to me and everyone else who comes to this site just how much of a stupid lil kid you are...

you know nothing of what you are taking about.... taxes? are you kidding me, thats what makes you think price of GTR34's is so inflated? wow you are stupid heres a lil run down of why GTR34's are being sold for aorund 90k in the USA

$45,000 for the car(its an average price ive seen them sell for 25k and for over 60k)
$4,000 for shipping from japan
$5,000 for OBD-II compliance
$1,000 for inspections and registration
$2,000 for shipping from the yard to your door
$1,000 for misc needed items like DOT tires...
$2,000 for other misc things like taxes, paper work, phone calls, faxes..

so theres what 60,000, now factor in the profit of 30,000 because lets face it, people are willing to pay it...

so just becuase you dont have the coin to throw at an GTR34 doesnt mean its the people who owns them fault, they are just as stupid for paying that much, but hey, if thats what its gonna cost them for there dream car it doesnt matter if its $1,000,000.00 they will still pay it...

so go cry to your mommy for more allowance or better yet go get a job you wanker...

and keep your attempt to look smrt (yes i forgot the 'a' did you even notice) by staying on topic no one cares about other cars that cost a fraction of the price because they dont say skyline,,,, they are also domestic peices of crap which is why they are so dirt cheap...

again educate yourself and come back.... until then

y'all come back now ya hear


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

PWNED!!!!!111!!11oneoneone

you're such a crybaby concrete. i thought you said you were done arguing about this. 

LIAR.


----------



## Nitro4me19 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn nice 9mr Hey I'm new here too. I have a Nissan Sentra 97' for sale its in good condition if u know anyone wanting or needing one hit me up. I'm asking 3000 its stock but like I said its in good condition thanks.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

You have excellent taste, those are 2 of my favorite cars. I like how kept them both clean... none of that fast & furious stuff.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks...

dont plan on adding any crazy vinyls or anything. just motorwork.


----------



## CeJay (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice EVO and GTR.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

UMMM yeah nice cars everyone im not on the other hand argue about stuff that doesnt affect my daily life it makes no sense lets try to get passed what wont even phase you its just crap these argument but whatever ya'll enjoy take care and again nice cars....


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Two great cars you have, looking forward to getting my Evo IX soon...


----------



## MSNISMO (Sep 28, 2008)

BAAAAHAHAHAHAHA that Ochnoffconcrete guy is a bit sad... man in new zealand you can pick up a 32gtr for 15k, 33 gtr for 20k 34 gtr for 40k and the mother of beasts brand spanking new gtr for 100k... save some cash, budget.. and have some patience... its not gona happen overnight. You want something that bad, make it happen.
Sucks bout your emission laws!! :S I guess it makes owning a gtr that much more special though! Over here they are pretty much just another car. Theyr damn hot, but not hard to get hold of. My friends selling a full nismo spec japanese style R33 GTR, running 900kw(its somehting insane... i get kw &hp mixed up though) at the brakes for 40k.... everything that can be done has been done pretty much... thats how easy it is.

Beautiful car though man... Good job! 

Im new to this site also... hunting for some info on the internals of the 25de and 25det gearboxes. I like my drifters so Ive gone rwd, and the car only cost me 5g. If anyone has any info... would be much appreciated


----------



## Jedi Smore (Sep 29, 2008)

First I would like to compliment both your EVO ant the GTR, I am assuming that your GTR is a Kaizo? That is badass, I am glad to see people can afford the beautiful work they do at Kaizo. I recently posted the data that JK motors used and what Motorex was using. Until recently it was confidential but since the company had all those problems the data had to be made public. I myself could not find a GTR in my price range here in Okinawa so I settled for an R33 GTS-t25. I intend on bringing it back and doing a lot of work to it. Oh and for that other guy that is hating. Clearly you do not have an understanding of what a quality car is nor do you have the intelligence to research and find out how to acquire a skyline of your own. I applaud the fact that you don't because one such as yourself does not deserve to own a work of art that is the Nissan Skyline.


----------

